# Ford 2000



## amymills (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a Ford 2000. Seller told me it is 1975. I think it is 1971. Gas Engine. Ran great for a few months. Now it start easily but will not stay running. (runs for 5 secs or less - like its not getting enough gas or something). Where do I begin?


----------



## Jbreezy10 (Jun 28, 2012)

Start with the carbeurater, but if it is injected model like the one I have, it may need new injectors


----------

